# Precision Angling - Trollers Bible



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm just curious who all uses Precision Angling - The Trollers Bible?

I've used it for a couple years and I have to admit I even purchased a lot of cranks based off it to get the right baits at the right depth. They have a big water edition now that shows dipsy divers and the like as well.

I'm just doing a few things here and there to prep for open water season and getting everything tuned. I figured it's getting to be about that time of year...


----------



## Gooseman678

Hustad-
This past summer I got into using it alot! I was very please with how presise and accurate it was. I also usually dont buy cranks unless they are in that book, but than again almost every crank I put in the water for walleyes is in that book.


----------



## E.L. Fudge

I use it. I troll Lake Erie, and the info has been very useful.

I type out the dive curves, then tape them to the lids of the boxes containing the baits so that I'll know how much line to let out to get them to the fish.


----------



## Traxion

Definately a must have for me. Getting cranks down to right where you want them is so important. I was very impressed with how accurate the book was as well.


----------



## T Shot

We don't troll without it.


----------



## ruger1

I just got my bible this winter. I'm very excited for the ice to break up.


----------



## lvmylabs

Never leave the landing without it! It has been a great asset to the boat the past couple of years. It is a great tool to use!

Good Luck this spring, the lake finally opened up so I am headed to MN to chase crappies.

Tightlines
Jim


----------



## bulkdriverlp

ill have to get one, just got me a walleye boat and dont know how to use it. a friend of mine is supposed to show me. lol gunna be fun...


----------



## i &lt;3 fishin

Alright this might be a really silly question  but there is an actual book out there called the Troller's Bible? I've done most of my fishing off docks, piers and the bank but Dad and I recently got a boat. I wanted to look for a few tips for trolling - as far as I know you just let the bait kind of trail along behind the boat - but a bible kind of sounds like a one stop shop.  where would I find a copy?


----------



## ruger1

i <3 fishin said:


> Alright this might be a really silly question  but there is an actual book out there called the Troller's Bible? I've done most of my fishing off docks, piers and the bank but Dad and I recently got a boat. I wanted to look for a few tips for trolling - as far as I know you just let the bait kind of trail along behind the boat - but a bible kind of sounds like a one stop shop.  where would I find a copy?


Precision Trolling, "The Trollers Bible". http://www.precisionangling.com/

Once you have it and use it, you'll wonder how you ever caught fish without it. There is a ton of valuable info in there about trolling and trolling techniques. Of course Rapala now has "Trolls To" baits. Check them out as well. http://www.rapala.com/products/lures/trolls-to_series/ When you see the price of these though, you realize that Rapala is pretty proud of their baits.

I like Berkley Flicker Shads as they are reasonably priced and do catch fish. Arguably better than Rapala Shad Rap. 
http://www.berkley-fishing.com/products ... icker-shad

Of course I've thought that about a lot of the new tools and techniques over the last few years.


----------

